# male water dragon for sale



## meekesh (Jun 19, 2009)

i have two male and will need to sell one due to them not to be kept togeither as the juvies ... £60 lowest £50 email me ... [email protected]


----------



## meekesh (Jun 19, 2009)

the dragon for sale has a very dark pach neck and under arm , he also has his large dorsil onhis necl now coming long he is a really nice dragon . loves to have his morning bath then munch cricketts


----------



## meekesh (Jun 19, 2009)

peach


----------

